# District 9



## chewie (Dec 27, 2009)

Hay just got done watching that movie and it was awesome I think they left a spot open for a sequel..


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 27, 2009)

Detailed review, there, Ebert.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

I heard JCFYNX has a dis track coming out about this cheap imitation on his next mixtape


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

No humans allowed.


----------



## chewie (Dec 27, 2009)

yesh furries shall make a camp where no humans are allowed and we test experiments on them and then we have a traitor who kills us...oh wait that would be bad


----------



## Keyox (Dec 27, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Detailed review, there, Ebert.


 
This.

But in all seriousness, that movie was awsome.


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

I shall kill the traitor 10 fold.


----------



## Holsety (Dec 27, 2009)

Would have been better had they not upped all the gore from the prawn weaponry and if they hadn't made that one guy take so long to die. Especially since when he finally did die it was too obvious.

But otherwise it was nice


----------



## chewie (Dec 27, 2009)

what do you mean?


----------



## MayDay (Dec 28, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Would have been better had they not upped all the gore from the prawn weaponry and if they hadn't made that one guy take so long to die. Especially since when he finally did die it was too obvious.
> 
> But otherwise it was nice



Who? You mean the MNU colonel dude Koobus? The one who tried to kill Wikus? Well still, to anyone who has watched a sci-fi flick,it was kinda obvious the bad guy would die eventually. 

And what's wrong with the gore? I loved it :grin:


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

I love how the movie makes the aliens the good guys you never see that much


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> I love how the movie makes the aliens the good guys you never see that much



-.- 

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HumansAreBastards


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

hahaha l4d does not apply here


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2009)

It's a great movie. I haven't picked it up on DVD yet, but I plan to later this week. 

I loved the gore from the alien guns to. Seeing people explode in sci fi movies is just so satisfying. 

And as the movie progressed, you really started to like and care about the characters, which is something many movies lack these days  If you care about the characters then you care what happens to them and the action scenes become that much more enjoyable. 

Hoping for a sequel.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

Conker said:


> Hoping for a sequel.



Why? Why would you want it to be raped like that? Have you no soul?


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

I liked the sexual intercourse part with the aliens LOL


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> I liked the sexual intercourse part with the aliens LOL


of course you did

what are you, three


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

lol correct


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol correct



GOD I HATE YOU SO MUCH FOR BREATHING RIGHT NOW.

Also, successful troll.

FFF


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 28, 2009)

Everyone has a movie that they can watch again and again and again, without ever not liking it. 

I *think* District 9  actually may be that movie for me. 

That, or I can't think of a better one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Everyone has a movie that they can watch again and again and again, without ever not liking it.
> 
> I *think* District 9  actually may be that movie for me.
> 
> That, or I can't think of a better one.



I feel that way about certain porn movies...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie's a troll? damn, I thought he was just dumb as hell

well, good show old chap


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Rofl!! Im not a troll


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

I love furries...And i am 1


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2009)

stop trolling me


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> stop trolling me



9.9 

Remind me what exactly he said that was "trolling" you?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2009)

some people just don't get it


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> some people just don't get it



Why can I not help but think "HELP! HELP! I'm being oppressed!" -.-


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

lol omg ur so mean


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 28, 2009)

district 9 has been rated better then sex


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol omg ur so mean


 
I wish I could beat you to death with a claw hammer.


----------



## Keyox (Dec 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Everyone has a movie that they can watch again and again and again, without ever not liking it.
> 
> I *think* District 9 actually may be that movie for me.
> 
> That, or I can't think of a better one.


 
Same here. But I can also watch Wall-E and Iron Man over and over, so it seems those three must be my faves :V


----------

